# Gary Moore CD recommendations?



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Although I've heard his name kicked around for years I finally saw Gary Moore recently laying down some blues and was slack-jawed. I was sorry I was not listening a long time ago. So being new to this guitarslinger I was wondering if anyone could direct me to some of his best blues CDs. He has a lot of stuff on Amazon but I'm particularly interested in his blues stuff where he plays his buns off. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

His Blues for Greeny album is pretty good if you like his blues stuff...

http://www.amazon.com/Blues-Greeny-Gary-Moore/dp/B000000W94

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You can check out "Blues for Greeny" where he pays tribute to Peter Green.

Other than that I don't know. I love his tone etc...but when he plays his own blues I just don't like it as much. I don't know too much about music theory but I'm guessing maybe he just plays in a different key or using a scale that just doesn't appeal to me. 

Love his ripping version of Red House on the Strat Pack DVD. You should be able to find that on YouTube.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Still got the blues is one of my fav's followed by blues alive. A must have is "gary moore and the midnight blues band at montreux" dvd, that way you can see the man in action. I have well over 100 dvd concerts and this is one of the best!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I prefer his old rock albums like Corridors of Power and Victims of the Future.

Empty Rooms is an awesome song with a killer solo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Best of the Blues - 2 CD set

It contains studio and live cuts, sometimes one each of the same song. Albert Collins, Albert King and BB King on are some of the live cuts. Unfortunately he over powers the first two, but overall it is worth it. Longest sustained note ever on Parisienne Walkways,... well maybe up there with Hendrix' Machine Gun.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out gary moore when he was in thin lizzy...he's playing a gibson melodymaker here in '78...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0cuwDyQyIA

even with a broken string he sings and wails here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9n981iQz3w


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Also check out "Scars" which is his take on the power trio (a la Hendrix) thing. Some awesome stuff on that CD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzI2JBSgtzE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4t_9mLGDOw&feature=related


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Many thanks to all you guys for the suggestions. I'll start looking them up. I got a chance to listen to part of Power of the Blues and it is blistering. Thanks again for all the help. So sorry I missed this guy for so long.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if you like gary moore, i think you're gonna love joe bonassama (sp?).

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...if you like gary moore, i think you're gonna love joe bonassama (sp?).
> 
> -dh




If you pronounce it phonetically: bon-ass-a-ma,.......

It's Bonamassa. Thank you for the chuckle Dave.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> If you pronounce it phonetically: bon-ass-a-ma,.......
> It's Bonamassa. Thank you for the chuckle Dave.



...er...yes...i meant to do that.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Not to side line this thread, but any suggestion/recomendations for Joe Bonamassa CD's?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Not to side line this thread, but any suggestion/recomendations for Joe Bonamassa CD's?


Pretty much any one of them. I like his last one a lot "The Ballad of John Henry" but really anyone would do. They are all good.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Gary Moore - After Hours is his very best IMO.

Joe Bonamassa - +1 "all of them!", but my fave is "So it's Like That". Standout songwriting, vocals AND the obligitory amazing guitar chops, but a lot of taste and great tone throughout. This one is maybe the least 'blues' of all, (except for the title track). Lots of great songs with great hooks that make you wonder why none of them became huge radio hits.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Still got the blues is one of my fav's followed by blues alive. A must have is "gary moore and the midnight blues band at montreux" dvd, that way you can see the man in action. I have well over 100 dvd concerts and this is one of the best!


+1 
Amazing performance!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Not to side line this thread, but any suggestion/recomendations for Joe Bonamassa CD's?


...i have one of his live concert dvds - awesome stuff!

-dh


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

You know I've been listening to Bonamassa for years and love his stuff but I found Gary Morre brought a different sound to my ears that was kind of half Trower tone on a Les Paul and had his own style and licks. Really like his singing as well. That being said I like Gary Moore better on a strat but JMO.

I think my favorite Bonamassa CD is Blues Deluxe. Really love the Rockpalast DVD but gets me a little seasick with all the 'artsy' photography. Killer guitar however. The boy can play.


----------

